# Six week old chicks



## modelchickmom (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello. Six week old Buffy and Rock. Can they go in a closed in coop at night. They get mad at me when I bring them inside to the border. We are in San Deigo and gets down to about 57 degrees at night. 
Thank you.... New Chic Mom


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

How many are there? If they can cuddle together in a place with protection from the wind, thwy should be ok


----------



## modelchickmom (Jun 10, 2013)

There are two. And yes they would be out of the wind.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Can you move the heat lamp outside and use an extension cord? 57 might be kind of cold for two chicks only six weeks old.


----------

